# Limo Episode Two



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

*Seat Belts In Limo!*

Ok, Some friends and I purchased a classic Lincoln town car limo (1980's) We were all given tickets for no seat belts even though, the officer checked back and asked about 5 mins after he ran the licence's if we were wearing them... we had taken them off at that point. He ASKED and we told him yes we had seat belts, He then went back to his car and wrote 7 violations. I wont name the town yet, Just interested for some feedback, We were pulled over for a faulty licence plate light 90-7? I do not believe the car has a licence plate light, the lights near by are actually reverse lights with this paticular model. Thanks everyone!


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Seat Belts In Limo!*

Why would you take your seatbelt off?? Had you arrived at your destination and parked and that happens to be where the officer stopped you??

I usually experience the opposite, people rushing to put their seatbelts on, not take them off.

BTW I am not aware of any requirement that the car be moving in order to be cited. You were on a public way, I assume the car was running and they didn't have their belts on, what's the problem?

As far as the plate light, if you don't have one, that's a violation, once again, what's the problem?

Why is it that everytime someone gets a ticket, they assume the cops did something wrong?? Wouldn't you look up the law first, before you complain about the cop??


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Seat Belts In Limo!*



Unregistered said:


> Ok, Some friends and I purchased a classic Lincoln town car limo (1980's)


SUSPICIOUS. Sounds to me like you and your friends purchased this vehicle with the intention of owning your own party bus. Good proactive stop by the officer. Pay or Appeal.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Seat Belts In Limo!*

What difference does it make if its a limo or not? Were you expecting to have immunity because your in a limo? I wonder if the glass is still blacked out. If you don't have a livery plate on it you better rip that tint off.

Again, why would you take your seatbelt off?

*"He ASKED and we told him yes we had seat belts" *Does that mean you weren't wearing them, you just told him you were? You deserve the ticket, along with all your friends.

On the license plate light, they're tucked in up above the rear license plate. The reverse lights your reffering to are just that, reverse lights, and since they're facing straight back, I think every one knows they're not tag lights. You should know your car inside and out.

Thats my 2 cents :up_yours:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Seat Belts In Limo!*



Unregistered said:


> Ok, Some friends and I purchased a classic Lincoln town car limo (1980's) We were all given tickets for no seat belts even though, the officer checked back and asked about 5 mins after he ran the licence's if we were wearing them... we had taken them off at that point. He ASKED and we told him yes we had seat belts, He then went back to his car and wrote 7 violations. I wont name the town yet, Just interested for some feedback, We were pulled over for a faulty licence plate light 90-7? I do not believe the car has a licence plate light, the lights near by are actually reverse lights with this paticular model. Thanks everyone!


That's a sad story...:-({|=


----------



## amf232 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Seat Belts In Limo!*

Chapter 90: Section 13A. Seat belt use required; exemptions; penalty

Section 13A. No person shall operate a private passenger motor vehicle or ride in a private passenger motor vehicle, a vanpool vehicle or truck under eighteen thousand pounds on any way unless such person is wearing a safety belt which is properly adjusted and fastened; provided, however, that this provision shall not apply to: 
(a) any child less than twelve years of age who is subject to the provisions of section seven AA; 
(b) any person riding in a motor vehicle manufactured before July first, nineteen hundred and sixty-six; 
(c) any person who is physically unable to use safety belts; provided, however, that such condition is duly certified by a physician who shall state the nature of the handicap, as well as the reasons such restraint is inappropriate; provided, further, that no such physician shall be subject to liability in any civil action for the issuance or for the failure to issue such certificate; 
(d) any rural carrier of the United States Postal Service operating a motor vehicle while in the performance of his duties; provided, however, that such rural mail carrier shall be subject to department regulations regarding the use of safety belts or occupant crash protection devices; 
(e) anyone involved in the operation of taxis, liveries, tractors, trucks with gross weight of eighteen thousand pounds or over, buses, and passengers of authorized emergency vehicles. 
Any person who operates a motor vehicle without a safety belt, and any person sixteen years of age or over who rides as a passenger in a motor vehicle without wearing a safety belt in violation of this section, shall be subject to a fine of twenty-five dollars. Any operator of a motor vehicle shall be subject to an additional fine of twenty-five dollars for each person under the age of sixteen and no younger than twelve who is a passenger in said motor vehicle and not wearing a safety belt. The provisions of this section shall be enforced by law enforcement agencies only when an operator of a motor vehicle has been stopped for a violation of the motor vehicle laws or some other offense. 
Any person who receives a citation for violating this section may contest such citation pursuant to section three of chapter ninety C. A violation of this section shall not be considered as a conviction of a moving violation of the motor vehicle laws for the purpose of determining surcharges on motor vehicle premiums pursuant to section one hundred and thirteen B of chapter one hundred and seventy-five.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Seat Belts In Limo!*

Dude, it's a seatbelt ticket. No one is going to cry if you don't pay it...chuck it in the trash.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok so, We took it back out, I know for some of you sounds like another good reason to throw the book at us? right? This time my driver got a high beam violation, the town staked out the limo from the main rd and pulled it over within 30 seconds of us entering town. Twice in 4 days? are we at harassment yet or should we wait till tomorrow nights story for you all to join the team. No one was around and the police were on the side of the road? isnt that when you can have the high beams on? thanks everyone

David


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

As long as you keep violating the law, you will continue to have these daily meetings with the police. So you have seatbelt, plate light and now high-beam violations. What's next before you guys figure out how to correctly operate a motor vehicle on a public way? 
I'll be eagerly awaiting Limo Episode Three, hopefully this time it will be a Trooper who will just save everyone the time and render your vehicle inoperable. :ninja:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Did someone call for a hook ???????


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sure they were waiting for you specifically, rather than any violator that just happened to drive past them. :roll:


----------



## mgm2715 (Jun 15, 2007)

They were waiting specificly, were at a burger king in another town/city, and they drive by doing a food run, he slams on his brakes looks at us, and then rather than go back to the station like they always do after there food runs, sits and waits across the mexican boarder, o and dont say its violating the law, you can have high beams on when theres no one else around, is that surchargable, im not even the driver so dont say "you"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*....am I the only one thinks therea *
*a)more to this story or *
*b)this is complete bs?*


----------



## mgm2715 (Jun 15, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> You (nor anyone else for that matter) may NOT have high beams on when there's no one else around: They must be dimmed within 50-0 feet of any oncoming traffic and also when the road is sufficiently illuminated for a distance of 350 feet. Since this took place in a commercial area, there would be street lights, business lights, etc. in the area and high beam use would be prohibited.
> 
> Learn the laws before spouting off about them in a cop forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgm2715 (Jun 15, 2007)

hahahahahhahahah who is that


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PM From:


*mgm2715* 
Newbie User
*MassCops Cadet*
Status: *Online*

Last Seen: 1 Minute Ago 13:48
Join Date: Jun 2007 (13680 days)
Posts: 3 -- Threads: 0 
Hosted Photos: () 
Rep Power: 0









*RE: Re: Limo Episode Two* 
what is a hook haha

I think he may be dumber than he has already shown.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is your hook


----------



## mgm2715 (Jun 15, 2007)

Can those tow limos?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, I am kicking myself for not guessing you were a CJ major. Try actually getting the degree, then taking a test, passing, getting on the job and having some real world experience before you explain the MGL to us. 
Your police/law experience starts _right now_: Pay it or appeal.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

why is it always the CJ majors that find themselves in trouble with the law, always demand to have their rights read to them and then try to tell cops that we have illegally arrested them and that they know that they didn't break the law... ugh!

Grow up. Maybe you should stop riding 'round town in a beat up limo in a cheap attempt to pick up girls. I can't think of any girl that would even begin to find a guy riding around in his own personal limo sexy... can you say creepy?!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Oh the pwnage!!! It's too good!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## mgm2715 (Jun 15, 2007)

girlcop21 said:


> why is it always the CJ majors that find themselves in trouble with the law, always demand to have their rights read to them and then try to tell cops that we have illegally arrested them and that they know that they didn't break the law... ugh!
> 
> Grow up. Maybe you should stop riding 'round town in a beat up limo in a cheap attempt to pick up girls. I can't think of any girl that would even begin to find a guy riding around in his own personal limo sexy... can you say creepy?!


Not a Cj Major, Im human services and psychology


----------



## mgm2715 (Jun 15, 2007)

MM1799 said:


> You know, I am kicking myself for not guessing you were a CJ major. Try actually getting the degree, then taking a test, passing, getting on the job and having some real world experience before you explain the MGL to us.
> Your police/law experience starts _right now_: Pay it or appeal.


Enjoyed the post, Just dont quote the citation as an MGL its only a regulation in massachusetts.

One reason, Tickets like that are apealed is because it is cited as a law 90-7 etc.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

mgm2715 said:


> hahahahahhahahah who is that


I think Wolfman was insinuating it is "you."

You will never make it as a cop if you could not figure out what Wolfman was insinuating.

Look at the Profile name at the Match.com link now look at your Masscops user name.

Holy Crap I see a connection!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Best Ask a Cop thread in the history of MassCops.

Hangin out the side of his best friend's ride...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Screw him! Post it, wolf!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Wolfie you fucking rock !!!!!!!! I owe you a beer when/if I ever have the pleasure of meeting you...... Once again pulling shit outta nowhere.......


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Wolfie you fucking rock !!!!!!!! I owe you a beer when/if I ever have the pleasure of meeting you...... Once again pulling shit outta nowhere.......


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Could the driver be an unemployed Lawyer? More to the story, my guess is that someone said something disrespectful and followed their insult with "I know my rights".


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah C'mon post it....Hes a nobody.......who the hell cares about his "feelings"....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh man...
Leave it to Wolfman. Nice pinch (again!)....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Wolfman rocks!!! What's great about this forum is there's always someone willing to run out into the minefield...its like watching an episode of MXC...sinkers and floaters!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Wolfie you fucking rock !!!!!!!! I owe you a beer when/if I ever have the pleasure of meeting you...... Once again pulling shit outta nowhere.......


*+2 bro:mrgreen: *


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread is full of win.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Post it wolfman!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The absolute pwnage is beyond measure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)




----------

